# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ρούχων , συνδεσμολογία

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα μοτέρ από πλυντήριο ρούχων , ηλεκτρονικού ελέγχου και υποθέτω δύο ταχυτήτων (αργό-γρήγορο) . Η φύσα του έχει 6 επαφές, ανα ζεύγος έχω συνέχεια.
[δηλαδή Θέσεις στην φύσα 1-2(2 λευκά καλώδια)καταλήγουν σε έναν μαγνήτη στην μία άκρη του ρότορα , μήπως είναι ταχογεννητρια;(τι κάνει αυτή :Wink:  =* 77ωμ*]
[3-4(γκρί μαύρο) που καταλήγουν στις ψήκτρες(καρβουνάκια)=*11.7ωμ*] σημειωτέων το μαύρο περνάει πρώτα από στάτορα και μετά στην ψύκτρα.
[5-6(κόκκινο καφέ ) που καταλήγουν στον στάτορα =* 10 ωμ* . 
Το μοτέρ μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για ξεπουπουλιάστρα .Ερώτηση πως θα το συνδέσω; Υπόθεση  :frown: κόκκινο καφέ) (φάση ουδέτερο) 230vac  
γκρι μαύρο μικρή αντίσταση (γρήγορες στροφές spin :Wink: και λευκό λευκό μεγάλη αντίσταση πηνιου(αργές στροφές πλυσιμο :Wink:  .βραχυκυκλώνω τις επαφές ανάλογα ποια ταχύτητα θέλω λειτουργίας; 
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ



----------


## Panoss

Άκυρο ποστ.

----------


## tipos

Γεφυρωνεις μαυρο με κοκκινο και δινεις 220 στο γκρι καφε.Το μοτερ αυτο δεν ειναι καταληλο για ξεπουπουλιαστρα γιατι θα σου ανεβασει στον καδο πανω απο 1000 στροφες.Το μοτερ αυτο πρεπει να συνεργαστει απαραιτητα με πλακετα ωστε να υπαρχει ελεγχος στροφων γιατι δεν ειναι φτιαγμενο να δουλευει με 220 για πολλη ωρα,θα γινει ζημια και λογο πολλων στροφων υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα ατυχηματος.Για ξεπουπουλιαστρα πρεπει να βαλεις μοτερ απο πλυντηριο παλιας τεχνολογιας που δεν ανεβαζει στον καδο πανω απο 600 στροφες.Με αυτο το μοτερ δεν θα μεινει ουτε κοτοπουλο :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

> Γεφυρωνεις μαυρο με κοκκινο


Σάκη το μαύρο είναι το 5->στάτορας.(και όχι το 4 που γράφει ο ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ)
Το κόκκινο είναι, επίσης, στάτορας.

Για έλεγχο ταχύτητας του μοτέρ, έχω δει να χρησιμοποείται σε μοτέρ πλυντηρίου το 1085, εύκολο είναι να φτιαχτεί ένα κύκλωμα με αυτό.

----------


## tipos

> Σάκη το μαύρο είναι το 5->στάτορας.(και όχι το 4 που γράφει ο ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ)
> Το κόκκινο είναι, επίσης, στάτορας.
> 
> Για έλεγχο ταχύτητας του μοτέρ, έχω δει να χρησιμοποείται σε μοτέρ πλυντηρίου το 1085, εύκολο είναι να φτιαχτεί ένα κύκλωμα με αυτό.


Ασχετα με τα νουμερα που εδωσε ο Παναγιωτης τα καλωδια στην τριτη φωτο ειναι  κοκκινο και καφε στατορας και μαυρο γκρι καρβουνακια.Το μαυρο δεν ειναι  στατορας ,στο σημειο της φωτο που βλεπουμε τα 2 μαυρα καλωδια να  μπαινουν μεσα στο στατορα εχει ασφαλεια η οποια ειναι σε σειρα με το  καρβουνακι που παει το μαυρο καλωδιο.
Το TDA 1085 το εχουν σε πολλες  πλακετες πλυντηριου.Κατα ποσο μπορει ο Παναγιωτης να κανει κατι τετοιο  αυτο δεν το γνωριζω,εγω παντος δεν γνωριζω πως κανουν ενα ηλεκτρονικο  κυκλωμα ουτε θα εμπαινα στη διαδηκασια να το κανω για να φτιαξω μια  κοτοπουλιερα

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (14-12-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό μαλλόν τράικ το λένε που εχουν οι ηλεκτρικές σκούπες (διαιρέτης τάσης διαρέτης στάθμης dimmer  όπως το λέν κ ρυθμίζουν τις στροφές κ επακόλουθα κ την ισχύ της σκούπας;

----------


## tipos

> Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό μαλλόν τράικ το λένε που εχουν οι ηλεκτρικές σκούπες (διαιρέτης τάσης διαρέτης στάθμης dimmer  όπως το λέν κ ρυθμίζουν τις στροφές κ επακόλουθα κ την ισχύ της σκούπας;


Χωρις φορτιο ναι αλλα με τη χρηση που θα κανεις δεν νομιζω να  αντεξει.Εγω με dimmer σκουπας miele τα δουλευω για να στρωσουν τα  καρβουνα οταν βαζω καινουργια αλλα δεν τα εχω με φορτιο.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Και τι χρήση να κάνω με αυτό το μοτέρ καμμια ιδέα

----------


## Panoss

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...machine++motor

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Για αρχή βραχυκύκλωσα το μαύρο( ψύκτρα) με κόκκινο (στάτορας) κ έδωσα ρεύμα στο γκρί με καφέ κ δούλεψε ωραιότατα ,  άλλαξα βραχυκύκλωση μαύρο με καφέ κ άλλαξε φορά περιστροφής , επίσης λειτουργεί κ με συνεχές ρεύμα απο 12v μπαταρία αλλά ψόφια πράγματα . Τώρα στην συνέχεια θα το δοκιμάσω ως έχει ( βιντεάκια στο youtube) δείχνουν πως με 2 λεπτά spin ξεπούλιασμα γίνεται. Αλλιώς αν δω το μοτέρ κ βγάζει ατμους ή το κοτόπουλο αρχίζει να κακαρίζει 😊 τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω το 1085 που αναφέρετε ή θα το οδηγήσω από το πλακετάκι του (λέμε τώρα) ,  ας είστε καλά που βοηθάτε καληνύχτα

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Γεφυρωνεις μαυρο με κοκκινο και δινεις 220 στο γκρι καφε.Το μοτερ αυτο δεν ειναι καταληλο για ξεπουπουλιαστρα γιατι θα σου ανεβασει στον καδο πανω απο 1000 στροφες.Το μοτερ αυτο πρεπει να συνεργαστει απαραιτητα με πλακετα ωστε να υπαρχει ελεγχος στροφων γιατι δεν ειναι φτιαγμενο να δουλευει με 220 για πολλη ωρα,θα γινει ζημια και λογο πολλων στροφων υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα ατυχηματος.Για ξεπουπουλιαστρα πρεπει να βαλεις μοτερ απο πλυντηριο παλιας τεχνολογιας που δεν ανεβαζει στον καδο πανω απο 600 στροφες.Με αυτο το μοτερ δεν θα μεινει ουτε κοτοπουλο


Ούτε πούπουλο. .. χαχαχ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lefteris251

Καλησπέρα εγω πήρα απο ebay 1 πλακέτα που στοιχίζει 2$ ονομάζεται Motor Speed Controller Voltage Regulator Module με αυτή δοκιμάζω τα μοτέρ μου όπως και ο φίλος ο Σάκης. Κατάφερα να πετύχω ομαλή εκκίνηση του μοτέρ. Με 2$ δεν παίρνεις και ακριβείας. Τώρα με φορτίο δεν έχω ιδεα αν θα το καταφέρεις.

----------


## agis68

δώσε κανα λινκ  για την πλακέτα από ebay...

----------


## kalamaria

για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα εχω και εγω ενα μοτερ απ πλυντηριο εχει 6 καλωδια τα 3 δεν κανουν τιποτα τα αλλα 3 ειναι πρασινο κοκκινο μαυρο το πρασινο κοκκινο γρηγορες στροφες το πρασινο μαυρ αργες αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι σε ποια καλωδια θα βαλω τον πυκνωτη

----------


## kalamaria

τι γινετε ρε παιδια κανεις δεν ξερει?

----------


## tipos

Δωσε μας καμια φωτο απο το μοτερ και την φυσα του.

----------


## kalamaria

ok ευχαριστω

----------

